# Elektronikas pamati >  čipamp + s-70

## Dovjatinsh

Kas vispār ir "čipamp", mājās mētājās viens UKU 020 transformātors, no viņa ir jēga? 
Gribu pirkt S-70, un kā jau gudrs cilvēks teica, ka no oriģinālajiem stiprekļiem nav jēgas, jāliek iekšā tas "čipamps".
Kā viņu var uzbūvēt, kādas detaļas tam ir vajadzīgas?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tev Gooogles tante informāciju liedz? Čipamps tāpēc ir čipamps, ka tranzistoru kapsētas vietā izpildīts ar vienīgu čipu. Izvēlies tādu, kurš pietiekamu jaudu var attiecīgai slodzei atdot. Iekšā labāk nebāzt; var būt problēmas ar dzesi. Īpaši, zvetējot uz 4 omiem. Iesācēji var tādam vai šitādam līdzīgu _kitu_ lūkot. Izdevīgāk pašam komplektēt, tik ērtāk PCB gatavu iegādāt. Minētais transformators der.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

par dzesi jau varētu parūpēties..
tik bija man viens variants, kur vienkārši jāsavieno plates kopā un stipreklis gatavs ..
negribu turēt atsevišķi kasti priekš stiprekļa..
gribu iekšā tumbās, lai mazāk vietas aizņem.. katrā tumbā pa čipampam, un vienkārši abas tumbas pievienot datoram vai telefonam ar 3,5 mm jack.

----------


## Jurkins

Kāpēc S-70 neder oriģinālais pastiprinātājs? (Ar ko šim shēma būtiski atšķiras no "Holtona"?)
Kāpēc darbināt S70 bez EM atgriezeniskās saites ar ārēju čipampu? Vai tā S70 tad skanēs labāk?

----------


## Zigis

> Kāpēc S-70 neder oriģinālais pastiprinātājs? (Ar ko šim shēma būtiski atšķiras no "Holtona"?)
> Kāpēc darbināt S70 bez EM atgriezeniskās saites ar ārēju čipampu? Vai tā S70 tad skanēs labāk?


 Vai šie jautājumi adresēti cilvēkam, kurš pirms brīža jautāja, kas vispār ir "čipamp" ?

----------


## Dovjatinsh

gribu saprast, ar ko čipamps atšķiras no ārējā, atsevišķā stiprekļa..

----------


## Gaija_5D

> Vai tev Gooogles tante informāciju liedz? Čipamps tāpēc ir čipamps, ka tranzistoru kapsētas vietā izpildīts ar vienīgu čipu.


 Nu, te pateikts. 
Ir arī čipamp ar gala tranzistoriem, lai vilktu slodzi 4 omi. Ir platītes arī tādiem. Vienkāršāk, saremontē S-70 kā ir un viss. Pietiks.

----------


## Jurkins

> Vai šie jautājumi adresēti cilvēkam, kurš pirms brīža jautāja, kas vispār ir "čipamp" ?


 Nu ja, par to Holtonu un EM 'peremudril'"  :: . 
Bet jautājums paliek - naher izvarot skanošas tumbas, kuras paredzēts pievienot datoram. Pie dotajiem sākuma nosacījumiem varbūtības teorija aizies aiz stūra nošauties ar virtuves ķeblīti, ja vajadzēs noteikt varbūtību, ka tur vispār kaut kas skanēs. ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

bet ir viens, bet..
Sākumā rakstīju, ka šo tumbu man vēl nav !  :: 
Cik reāli ir iespējams dabūt, opar Pastiprinātāju Y101 + 4 S-30 tumbām?
Kāds ir gatavs mainīt?

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc četras skandas?

----------


## ezis666

Tāpēc ka skaņu kartei ir vismaz 4 izejas, parasti kādas 6

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Iekrājumā ir 6 S-30..
tapēc, ka savā laikā no tēva draugiem dabūju par velti, kopā ar veco vefiņu 101

----------


## Isegrim

Starp S-30 un S-30 ir starpība. Izvēlies labākos no tiem (4-omu variantu ar fāzinvertoru un nopietnu krosoveru vēderā). Sakārto tos un savu 'U-101'. Sanāks brīnišķīgs komplekts istabas apskaņošanai. Ko vairāk vajag? Daudz vietas arī neaizņems. 'VEF-101', kaut konstruktīvi nesalīdzināmi pareizāk uztaisīts (acīmredzot, VEFā vairāk smadzeņu konstruktoru galvās atradās), tomēr par švaku (10 W @ 4 Ohm) priekš tik tupiem skaļruņiem. Jēdzīgākie S-30 bija ar švammgumijas fāzinvertora rori. Tik pēdējās lielākoties dēļ vecuma degradējušas; sakaltušas un saplaisājušas. 
P.S. Emīl, varbūt tev ir arī 'VEF-101' skaļruņi normālā izskatā? Man derētu muzeja komplektam. Pagaidām tikai stipri apbružāti, ar bojātu 'drēbi' piedāvāti. Šoreiz "izskats ir tas galvenais".

----------


## Dovjatinsh

> P.S. Emīl, varbūt tev ir arī 'VEF-101' skaļruņi normālā izskatā? Man derētu muzeja komplektam. Pagaidām tikai stipri apbružāti, ar bojātu 'drēbi' piedāvāti. Šoreiz "izskats ir tas galvenais".


 Piedod, mn arī bija interese, taču bija tikai Vefiņš un RRR S-30.
Runājot par Y101, man viņam visi poči čarkst, displejam kondiķis jāmaina..
Ļoti bieži tumbas ar Y101 izmantoju pasākumiem..
Cilvēki saka, ka ir pa vāju. tapēc domāju par S-70 iegādi

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, tos _počus_ pakaļ vairs nemet un nomainīt arī tos piņķerīgi, lai nesabojātu nožēlojamo PCB. Mēģini lietot speciālu kontaktu smēri (parasti aerosola iepakojumā). Bet arī tas prasa zināmas iemaņas, lai minētā substance nokļūtu uz pretestības slāņa un slīdkontakta, nevis pieķēzītu visu potenciometru. Tā īsti svarīgs ir tikai skaļuma _pocis_, pārējie tak praktiski nav jāgroza (prātīgi cilvēki, ja ne izmetuši arā, tad vismaz apgājuši šo "tembru bloku"). Un izmet atsperīti no stirkšķa mehānisma! Pēdējais tur iekārtots speciāli, lai jampampiņiem liktos, ka viņu rīcībā ir 'diskrētais'. Tas ir tikai čirkstēšanu veicinošs faktors. Un t.s. displejs tur derīgs ieslēgšanas indikācijai, citam nekam. Atslēdz/izmet un aizstāj ar LED un rezistoru.
Par mazu ballīšu apskaņošanu ar U-101. Ja problēmas ar nepietiekamu jaudu, vajag lūkot jutīgākus skaļruņus (visi S-30, -50, -70, -90 etc. ir tupi; reāli 85 dB @ 1 W @ 1 m). Ja dabūsi skaļruņus ar kaut tikai 88-89 dB (arī nekas izcils), priekš tā paša SPL tev jaudu vajadzēs uz pusi (!) mazāku. Labs variants būtu "Viktorija-001" skaļruņi.  Jaunuļi netic, ka es savulaik apskaņoju mazpilsētas kultūras nama zāli, publikas piebāztu, ar nieka 30 W kanālā. Tā zapte bija kino skaļruņos - kaste bija spējīga uz 97 dB, t.i., 100 dB summā.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

pēc displeja varēju noteikt, vai abos kanālos ir vienmērīgs skaļuma stiprums.
izravēju to stūlbo ieslēgšanas slēdzi.
šis visulaiku slēdza stiprekli ārā..

----------


## Isegrim

Vislabāk noteikt "uz ausi". Ja vien zilonis nav uzkāpis.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Drīz būs ienākumi, tad arī sākšu realizēt projektiņu. 
Bet no visiem lūžņiem gan gribas atbrīvoties...
Ja kādam kas interesē, tad ir divi griežgaldiņi, divi stiprekļi, 4 S-30 2x 8Ohm 2x 4Ohm, 2x 6AC-2

----------


## tornislv

kādi griežgaldiņi?

----------


## Dovjatinsh

nekas spožs.
Melodija - 103B
Ārija EU5208 Stereo (izjaukta), bez toņarma.

----------


## tornislv

> nekas spožs.
> Melodija - 103B
> Ārija EU5208 Stereo (izjaukta), bez toņarma.


 tos vari nest uz nodošanas punktu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Transformatorus tomēr saglabā. Var noderēt pat tad, ja ar alumīnija vadu tīti.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

ļoti žēl mest ārā, tomēr vēsture kautkāda, gan jau, ka varētu atdot kādam muzejam, bet par Āriju runājot, to gan metīšu laukā  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Vai kāds var piedāvāt s-70, ar oriģinālajiem stiprekļiem, un priekšpastiprinātāju?
ja nu kas piedāvājams, tad PM!

----------


## Vitalii

> Vai kāds var piedāvāt s-70, ar oriģinālajiem stiprekļiem, un priekšpastiprinātāju...


 _...patīk mozahistiskas izvirtības? Kālab neizvēlēties parastu ( normālu pastiprinātāju ar akustikām ), jo tai S-70 skandai iekšpusē iemontēts izejas bloka gala stipreklis...kurš barojas no 220V maiņsprieguma un akustikas visu laiku atradīsies zem sprieguma?_
_Tas nav kompis ar_ _dežūrrežīmu. 
 Manuprāt neizproti lietas par kurām interesējies.
_

----------


## Dovjatinsh

vienkārši vēlos "aktīvā" tipa tumbas.
Uz pasākumiem apnicis staipīt s-30 + Y101 ..

----------


## Vitalii

> ...uz pasākumiem apnicis staipīt s-30 + Y101


 _RRR_U101 +S30....ar 25W uz kanālu der majas lietotājam.









...uz pasākumiem


  S70 daļēji var izlīdzēties...skatoties kas par pasākumu un cik lielai telpai taisi tussiņu.
tad jau norietās AC-90 labāk iederēsies, līdz sapratīsi kas un kā!
_

----------


## Isegrim

Folklora: "Každij po svojemu s uma shoģit..." 
Ja kāds nolēmis stāties intīmās attiecībās ar _Popovenes_ brīnumu, nekāda vara to neatturēs. Varbūt, kad kārtējo reizi stieps tās kastes uz darbnīcu, nāks kāda apskaidrība. Mavrikina, sovjetu TV kasti nopirkusi, pie reizes nesa kulīti ar prezervatīviem: - "V magaziņe tak i skazaļi - nu i najebjošsja ti s ņim!"

----------


## Jurkins

> _ jo tai S-70 skandai iekšpusē iemontēts izejas bloka gala stipreklis...kurš barojas no 220V maiņsprieguma un akustikas visu laiku atradīsies zem sprieguma?_


 Oriģinālajam priekšpastiprinātājam vai tik nebija aizmugurē 220 ligzdas, kurās tad paredzēja spraust iekšā tumbu barošanu.

----------


## tornislv

Ejošas S-70 vēl ir cerība pāris mēnešu laikā nomedīt, bet to UP-001 gan ne.

----------


## Isegrim

Gadās jau. Es vēl pērn vienu to preampu par 15 lašiem atdevu; pašam negribējās ķēpāties un DIN džekus pret RCA mainīt.

----------


## Vitalii

> Oriģinālajam priekšpastiprinātājam vai tik nebija aizmugurē 220 ligzdas, kurās tad paredzēja spraust iekšā tumbu barošanu.


 ...Instrukcijā nav skaidrības, var pieslēgt da jebko...ne vairāk kā 300 W kopumā.
- Akustikas labāk nobarot atsevišķi.

----------


## Jurkins

Bet ir viena lieta, ko varētu piebilst - paskatieties uz tā UP-001 vinilkorektora shēmu. Nu kāpēc pēc tādas nevarēja uztaisīt jaudas galu?

----------


## Isegrim

Tas RIAA preamps ir tas vērtīgākais tajā kastē. Citādi priekš tiem S-70 pietiek ar pasīvo selektoru un skaļuma _poci_. 
Bet Vitālijs jau tāds čakls - tam tik spraust štepseļus un slēgāt liekus slēdžus. Tie _outleti_ vairāk nekā pietiekami priekš S-70 pabarošanas. 
Es nupat likvidēju labu eksporta 'Brig' - nu nevaru sevi piespiest pacelt pakaļu tikai tāpēc, lai ietu ieslēgt/izslēgt pastiprinātāju vai tikai pagrozītu skaļumu. Priekš tā pastāv IR Fernbedienung manos SONY.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Patīk vecā tehnika, tapēc visulaiku ap "radiotehniku" tik dancoju..

----------


## Vitalii

> Tas RIAA preamps ir tas vērtīgākais tajā kastē.


 *trāpīts desmitniekā...УП-001 СТЕРЕО* _- Vinilkorektors tiešām laps, labi aiziet eBay'a, oi - tas jau komercnoslēpums._ 





> ...nupat likvidēju labu eksporta 'Brig' - nu nevaru sevi piespiest  pacelt pakaļu tikai tāpēc, lai ietu ieslēgt/izslēgt pastiprinātāju vai  tikai pagrozītu skaļumu. Priekš tā pastāv IR Fernbedienung manos  SONY.


 _Dzīves patiesība_ - _jo vecāks, gudrāk's kļūsti, jo vairāk jākustas...es par kustēšanos!
Brigu darbinu caur Olimpa pristavku - tur pat taimeri var iestellēt uz izslēgšanu vai ieslēgšanu...par skaļumu nemaz nerunājot.
_

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Varētu jau pirkt, skatuves monitorus (aktīvos) bet tie priekš manis par dārgu.

----------


## Vitalii

_ - Tā nu višš ir, reizēm jāiztiek ar to kas ir..._

----------


## Dovjatinsh

tapēc arī vāros par S-70..

----------


## RudeWolf

> Patīk vecā tehnika, tapēc visulaiku ap "radiotehniku" tik dancoju..


 Vecos laikos tehniku ne tikai padomijā ražoja. Pastāv jau arī Marantz, Sony, Sansui, Luxman...

----------


## Dovjatinsh

bet vaitad viņiem bija arī aktīvās tumbas?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tev Gooogles tante uz prasījumu "powered speakers" neko nedod? Tev pilnīgi pietiktu ar resnākajiem komplektiem no 'Vigoole' vai 'Microlab'. Ar sīku _apgreidu_ sanāk tīri ciešama apskaņošana. Paskaties šo piedāvājumu, palasi _fīčas_ - kurš no Popovenes krāmiem ar tādām var lepoties? - 

• 2 microphone for Karaoke
• with *bluetooth*
• with *USB/SD/MS/MMC* slot
• with bass, treble adjust separately 
• built- in *FM tuner
*• with *AUX/PC* input 
• full function *remote* control*
*
Technical Specification:
•driver units: 6.5"x2(bass)+ 1"x1(tweeter)
•frequency response : 40Hz-20kHz
•THD(1Khz,1W): <0.1%
•rated voltage: 110-240V,50/60Hz
•power: 40WX2(80W RMS total)
•products size: 195(L)x290(W)x563(H)mm

----------


## RudeWolf

Edifier resnais gals arī nav slikts. Var dabūt pat ar 8 collu bubekļiem.

----------


## Vitalii

_Ja esi pamanijis iekš SS.lv Tevim_ _kārotā mantiņa: RRR S70 akustikas ( darba kārtībā ) 
 - ja paspēsi pagrābt...būs iespēja ar paņemt: 
   RRR_001 Stereo - vai 
   Estonia_001 Stereo priekšpastiprinātāju - savedīšu ideālā stāvoklī. 
_

----------


## Vitalii

_jauna cena, laikam jau tik lētas nevajad topika autoram. Gribīs pašam būvēt!!!
_http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/fklco.html

----------


## Vitalii

_paskat kas pa cenu: S-70 pārāk dārgas, a šamās kā kulaks pie acss!
 http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/eixcd.html_

----------

